# Beemer and his bum leg



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hi all. I've been home with these two for the past week or so because Beemer seems to be hobbling on three legs. He was limping a bit and on occasion would pick his leg up. The thing is, it's always after he gets up from laying or sitting. The limp goes away once he stretches and seems to increase after exercise (even a short walk around the block). He's been examined by two vets and xrayed. No hip problems. Knee caps exactly where it's supposed to be and difficult if not impossible to move. Suspect some inflammation of the ligament. But nothing too serious as it works itself out fairly quickly. Interesting findings is that his growth plates have not fused yet. Which means he's still growing. It's almost as if his leg either locks up hyperextended or locks up bent. We are avoiding the park and introducing some light walking but wondered if anyone else has had issues similar to this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear Beemer is off his bouncy legs. Good that it is not hips or knees. No experiencebof similar,so just hope he is better soon. Kisses for the boy from fellow laser crack recovering addict Kiki x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Beemer, you growing boy. I wonder if it's just to do with him still growing Maureen?

I hope he feels better soon, can you try anything herbal or homeopathic that's suitable for dogs with sports injuries? You can get glucosamine for dogs.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not quite the same but if you can find a good veterinary physio they will be able to check him over and work out the right exercise program to get him back to full strength.

Molly does have a problem with her kneecaps and local vet recommended surgery but we have worked with an excellent vet and physio combination who examined her and gave us the exercises she needed to use her knees properly and strengthen the right muscles and so far we have avoided surgery.

Unfortunately the only place I know is in Wales in the UK but sure there must be similar over there.

Hope he is soon back to full working order.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear of poor Beemers sore leg. Perhaps some hydrotherapy swimming would help.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

can't help but just wanted to say glad it doesn't look serious and hope it sorts itself out soon. (although I have heard great things about hydro pools).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think I'd go with a physiotherapist and aqua therapy. Animals can be funny with even very minor injuries and my guess is cockapoos would be superstitious about even a small amount of pain which could lead to him favouring it and then possibly variable muscle strength after it heals. In other words I bet it is nothing but why take the chance?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I think I'd go with a physiotherapist and aqua therapy. Animals can be funny with even very minor injuries and my guess is cockapoos would be superstitious about even a small amount of pain which could lead to him favouring it and then possibly variable muscle strength after it heals. In other words I bet it is nothing but why take the chance?


I think we use the word superstitious differently


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

su·per·sti·tion noun \ˌsü-pər-ˈsti-shən\
: a belief or way of behaving that is based on fear of the unknown and faith in magic or luck : a belief that certain events or things will bring good or bad luck

This is what I meant, not sure how you use it? At dog training she used the example of a puppy passing a blue door at the same moment a balloon popped. For the rest of its life it was scared of blue doors. That is superstitious. In this case Beemer thinks "if I keep my paw up, then I'll have no more pain", regardless of the fact that there is no more pain EVEN when he keeps his paw down.

How do you use superstitious?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey had the same problem but was diagnosed with luxating patella. Over the past few weeks though things have got a lot better and she is showing no signs of this now. Vet says sometimes an incident can bring it on and then it will rectify itself, especially with a young dog.

Maybe he is just lying on it still the wrong angle?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> su·per·sti·tion noun \ˌsü-pər-ˈsti-shən\
> : a belief or way of behaving that is based on fear of the unknown and faith in magic or luck : a belief that certain events or things will bring good or bad luck
> 
> This is what I meant, not sure how you use it? At dog training she used the example of a puppy passing a blue door at the same moment a balloon popped. For the rest of its life it was scared of blue doors. That is superstitious. In this case Beemer thinks "if I keep my paw up, then I'll have no more pain", regardless of the fact that there is no more pain EVEN when he keeps his paw down.
> ...


I think of superstitious as more of a supernatural thing..

[COUNT NOUN] A widely held but irrational belief in supernatural influences, especially as leading to good or bad luck, or a practice based on such a belief:
Eg. she touched her locket for luck, a superstition she’d had since childhood


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope beepers leg is ok?? Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I hope beepers leg is ok?? Xx


Beeper is a brilliant blooper 
I like Fairlie association theory... I really do hope Beeper is back bouncing soon.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Started increasing his activity and laying off the meds and he's hobbling again. Well, back to the vets we will go Tuesday. (Monday is a holiday). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And he's not hobbling again. He stretches a lot though. So it's something. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he is OK - it might be worth getting a film clip on your camera of when he is limping to show the vet as he probably won't show any sign when you are there!!

I agree with superstitious - Molly was stung by a wasp/bee right in the muscle of her back leg which hurt her a lot and bothered her for days. We did not go back to the park until she was fully recovered but when we did she would not go into the field before the field she was stung in - I had expected her to want to maybe avoid the corner near where she had been stung - she decided to avoid two whole fields (which ruled out a lot of the park especially what had been her favourite bit) for a long time!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

*Update*

Sometimes you just go with your gut. After almost 2 weeks of trying to rest Beemer, he was still limping. In fact, it seemed like it was getting worse. I started looking up exercises you do in terms of rehab and noticed a lot of suggestions for massage. Well, as I was massaging him, I noticed a huge difference in his muscle mass between his left and right side. It was bad enough that he was leaning over putting most of his weight on his left leg. But the problem was that whenever he would get up from resting, it would be worse. Well I decided to let him off lead at my mom's this weekend and he and Lexi ran around her yard as it is big enough for them to get a decent chase in but not so big that he would over do it on a long run. He was definitely sore for the first couple of days, but today is the first day without limping all of the time. Probably was some inflammation, but the rest seemed to make it worse because he was also losing muscle tone on his right hind leg. It isn't 100%, but much much better.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fingers crossed here that he continues to improve.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck. Your dogs are very active aren't they and so they probably have a great deal of muscle mass in their hind legs (Poppy does too and she's always standing and bouncing along on them like a circus dog) I can imagine things like cramps and just general muscular aches happening quite often and I bet massage is a good treatment. As a human we'd do some cool down/warm up stretches before/after bouts of strenuous exercise but not sure how to do anything about that for Beemer...Poppy got barged into by a big bouncy black lab a while back and was lame/walking strangely on a back leg for over two weeks which was way longer than I expected (vet said just soft tissue) so whether there was a bit of superstition in there too who knows!


----------

